# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المكافأت والجوائز كأس العالم 2010

## ابو نعيم

قام الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بتوفير ما يقارب حوالي 420,000,000 مليون دولار أمريكي و بزيادة مقدارها 60% عن بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2006 في ألمانيا. و سيحصل كل فريق قبل البطولة و لمرة واحدة على مليون دولار لتغطية تكاليف الإعداد، على أن تحصل الفرق التي تخرج من دور المجموعات
على 8 ملايين دولار ، و هنا تقسيمة الجوائز: 

مكافآت البطولة
المرحلة               المبلغ بالـ دولار أمريكي
دور المجموعات           8 مليون
دور الستة عشر            9 مليون 
ربع النهائي                    18 مليون 
نصف النهائي                20 مليون
الوصيف                       24 مليون 
البطل                       30 مليون 

الإجمالي 420 مليون دولار أمريكي

----------

